# Anxiety Brain Death



## Logan1887 (Aug 3, 2011)

The last couple of days i have been paranoid that i am not breathing right, i wake up in the midddle of the night all the sudden and am confused about where i am and then i have to remind myself who and where i am. Nothing makes sense i am terrified that i am going to go brain dead and up like a zombie in a hospital bed for the rest of my life. Could someone explain to me what Brain Death is, what causes it so i don't have to worry?


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

I really don't think your going brain dead. Your having odd feelings and overreacting I think. Just breathe through these weird thoughts. I used to wonder the same thing, but since you can "remind" yourself who you are, you still are aware of yourself. This is normal for depersonalization its scary, but is there anyone you could talk to so you don't have to carry this burden on your own? I hope you find comfort and peace. 
Carolyn


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

well said


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Logan1887 said:


> The last couple of days i have been paranoid that i am not breathing right, i wake up in the midddle of the night all the sudden and am confused about where i am and then i have to remind myself who and where i am. Nothing makes sense i am terrified that i am going to go brain dead and up like a zombie in a hospital bed for the rest of my life. Could someone explain to me what Brain Death is, what causes it so i don't have to worry?


The Paranoia about breathing can be hyperventilation, if it is hyperventilation then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

You won't go brain dead. In fact your brain, and the brain of every anxious person, is probably a lot more alive and kicking than that of the average, placid, contented person who only needs to function at half-speed.


----------

